# white plastic 1 pound containers



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm using the ones Mann Lake sells. But I have seen some at a better price at sks-bottle.com


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

We have an outfit around here called Gorden food services (GFS) the sell a lot of really nice containers real cheap. there main use is deli's, but its what we but for creamed honey...... I think the last batch was 18.00 for 100 1lbs.


----------

